# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Reihemfolge in Woerterbuechern

## Greenhorn

Wir haben ja unser "ABC". Sucht man etwas in einem Telefon-, Woerterbuch, .... Schlaegt man erst den ersten Buchstaben auf, dann sucht man den Zweiten nach dem "ABC" usw.

Fuer Thai habe ich eine Liste fuer die Konsonaten, die Reihenfolge spiegelt sich auch in den Woerterbuechern wieder. Ich habe auch Aufstellungen von Vokalen. Aber wie "fuegt" sich das in der Reihenfolge zusammen?  ::  
 ::

----------


## schiene

sorry.keine Ahnung  ::

----------


## Enrico

Also an sich geht es normal weiter mit Sara a,i,ü und so weiter. Hab gerade nach geschaut, muss auch, sonst würden Thais andersrum auch nix finden wenn sie uns was übersetzen wollen...

----------


## Greenhorn

Klar "muss auch", aber verstanden habe ich es immer noch nicht.
In "Michael Veuskens", haben/kennen ja die meisten, ist eines der ersten Woerter (S.273)
?? gOg   
Dieses O ist einer der "nichtgeschriebenen Vokale"
Schaut man auf Seite 283 (?) steht da
??? khana
Auch ein nicht geschriebener Vokal. Dann kommen Woerter mit "O'-Laut
.....
Nach diesen "nicht geschriebenen Vokalen" scheint es aber an "2. Stelle" erst mit den Konsonanten weiter zugehen. siehe z.B. (S.273)
 ??? grong
Also erste und zweite "Stelle" sind  ?? dann kommen (3.Stelle) erst wieder die nicht geschriebenen Vokale (??????)
Und dann , dachte ich, kommen die Vokale in der Reihenfolge, wie sie auf Seite 5 stehen.
Kommt aber nicht hin, denn da kommen erst noch Woerter wie (s.S. 273)
???? gruad Kiesel und erst nach 
???? grOb kommt dann
????? gradschog also hier 3.Stelle  "?"
So vermute (!!) ich, die Reihenfolge ist fuer die 2. und jede weitere Stelle ist folgende:
Erst kommen die "ungeschriebenen Vokale" (Reihenfolge ????? und welche ??)
Dann die Konsonanten, die auch als Vokal benutzt werden : z.B. "?" (gibt's noch mehr??)
Und danach erst die Vokale in der Reihenfolge der Seite 5.
 ::   ::  ?????
Bei vielen Konsonanten (1. Stelle) gibt es keinen weiteren Konsonanten an 2.Stelle, da kommen dann die Vokale direkt nach den Konsonanten.
Da sind noch Luecken drin, aber es koennte stimmen????????
 ::

----------

